# Any recommendation before sending....



## albator73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

After more than 200-300 hours, reading, headache understand all terms, questions if it apply to me or not and lots of cafe :ranger: 
I can finally get back to a normal life (hopefully IRS don't come back to me). 

I'm about to send my tax for 3 last year with the IRS questionnairy. 
Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures for Non-Resident, Non-Filer Taxpayers Questionnaire

Is there anything else I need to included with the tax base on the new IRS Process of sept 1, 2012? Any explication letter, documentation, etc?

I wanna thanks everyone who help, *specifically Bev for all your patience and time.* This site was a gold mine and even psychology positive for this ordeal. 

Thanks 

PS: In case, you mention... FBAR already gone this summer.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh, thank you for including the link to that questionnaire. Hadn't seen that before - and it's interesting the part about tax preparers!

Sounds to me like you're ready to go. Send it in, and if they want anything further, they'll be in touch. (But unless you potentially owe money, don't hold your breath.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## albator73 (Jan 27, 2012)

I should also included the following link for the Streamlined Questionnaire Instruction.

My only recommendation, *Wrote "StreamLined" on each of your first tax page*. See the instruction #2:

Include at the top of the first page of each tax return* "Streamlined"* to indicate that the returns are being submitted under this procedure. This is very important to ensure that your returns get processed through these procedures.

Also See instruction #7, if it apply to your case. 
7. Any taxpayer seeking relief for failure to timely elect deferral of income from certain retirement or savings plans where deferral is permitted by relevant treaty will be required to submit:

1. a statement requesting an extension of time to make an election to defer income tax and identifying the pertinent treaty provision;​2. for relevant Canadian plans, a Form 8891 for each tax year and each plan and a description of the type of plan covered by the submission; and​3. a dated statement signed by the taxpayer under penalties of perjury describing:
- the events that led to the failure to make the election,
- the events that led to the discovery of the failure, and
- if the taxpayer relied on a professional advisor, the nature of the advisor’s engagement and responsibilities.​Regards,


----------

